# tractor tire information



## radzip (Oct 23, 2017)

can anyone tell me the largest tire I can put on an 11 x 24 rim for my super a


----------



## radzip (Oct 23, 2017)

the rim is 11 deep, but I'm wondering, can it take like a 14


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello radzip, welcome to the tractor forum.

The correct size tire for your 11x24 rim is a 12.4x24 tire. Larger size tires (13.6x24 or 14.9x24) will fit on your rim, but will "balloon" over the edge of the rim.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached is a diagram from the Miller Tire Website, illustrating (exaggerating) the 'ballooning' affect of larger tires on small rims. A 13.6x24 tire should have a 12" wide rim. A 14.9x24 tire should have a 13" wide rim. It can be done....decision is yours.


----------



## Ol’ Timer (Aug 12, 2019)

radzip said:


> can anyone tell me the largest tire I can put on an 11 x 24 rim for my super a


General rule of thumb has been
2” and below over rim size and you should be alright


----------



## Ol’ Timer (Aug 12, 2019)

Ol’ Timer said:


> General rule of thumb has been
> 2” and below over rim size and you should be alright


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My brother in law is a tire dealer for 50+ years. He says the best is tire size should equal rim size for best all round performance. You can go 1" over or under without too much problem, but no more. Anything greater than 1" either way will result in balooning and adverse performance. I can understand this for vehicle tires, but is it an issue for very low speed tractor tires. He is adament that he will not mount any tire on anything that is greater than the 1" rule. Too many customer complaints over the years set this policy.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

I have an 1715 NH it now has 12.4 X 24 but the manual calls for 11.2 X 24? Is there a big difference or should I change them?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

No. They are the same tire. If you read the fine print on the sidewall it says 12.4 on 12" rims and 11.2 on 11" rims. Another quirk with tractor nomenclature.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> No. They are the same tire. If you read the fine print on the sidewall it says 12.4 on 12" rims and 11.2 on 11" rims. Another quirk with tractor nomenclature.


I'm confused, Ed? It has 24" wheels/rims?


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm confused ED? it has 24" wheels/rims?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

bbqchet said:


> I'm confused ED? it has 24" wheels/rims?


11 or 12 inches is the width of rims. 24 inches is rim diameter.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> 11 or 12 inches is the width of rims. 24 inches is the rim diameter.


Oh Ok, thanks for clarifying. So I shouldn't be worried that the book calls for 11.2 24 and this has 12.4 24 on it? But he also has 7-14's on the front and the manual calls for 5.50.16's I have to change them right?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

bbqchet said:


> Oh Ok, thanks for clarifying. So I shouldn't be worried that the book calls for 11.2 24 and this has 12.4 24 on it? But he also has 7-14's on the front and the manual calls for 5.50.16's I have to change them right?


Not necessarily. If the tires fit and don't rub the spindles, use as is. Tractors can use a variety of tire sizes on the same model of tractor. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. The only reasons to change are if the existing tires rub or you need more ground clearance the 16"tires would provide.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Not necessarily. If the tires fit and don't rub the spindles, use as is. Tractors can use a variety of tire sizes on the same model of tractor. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. The only reasons to change are if the existing tires rub or you need more ground clearance the 16" tires would provide.


But what about the ratio from front to back? The manual calls for 16" in the front, don't know why it was switched? It came with two sets of wheels and tires one AG and the other turf? As it's a 4 wheel assist?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd change them out, put the proper size on. 

What are the other wheel and tire that you say came with it. Are they all the same sizes? 24" backs and 14" fronts? If so, you need to do the test as FredM said over in the 
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/tire-and-wheel-direction-on-1715-nh.43915/ Thread, post number 5. 
Someone can jump in here and correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the gear ratios for 1720 and the 1715 are pretty similar, enough to get away with the tires you have. But do the test!!
As a side note, The front wheel assist is only to be used when it's required, otherwise there may be excessive wear on the drives.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I'd change them out, put the proper size on.
> 
> What are the other wheel and tire that you say came with it. Are they all the same sizes? 24" backs and 14" fronts? If so, you need to do the test as FredM said over in the
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/tire-and-wheel-direction-on-1715-nh.43915/ Thread, post number 5.
> ...


The other front wheels/ tires are the same size 14" but turf instead of AG. Since my last reply today I did some searching on these 1715 tractors today and zoomed in on the tire size and the front tires on 99% of the 1715's for sale were 7-14" or 25x8.50-14 ( same thing) and yes the Manual is mostly 1720 so I too figure they are similar almost to a T! They call for 12.4 X 24 on the rear and the same 5.50X16 for the front but I did searches for the size tire and they are nowhere to be found except the 3 rib type Carlise tire. I think you're on the money and I will do that test once I put a clutch in the bugger! So I guess that's where I'm at? Test time! Thanks for all the input,And if anybody has one of these birds please give a holler! Thanks Again.


----------



## 9speed (Oct 11, 2021)

bbqchet said:


> The other front wheels/ tires are the same size 14" but turf instead of AG. Since my last reply today I did some searching on these 1715 tractors today and zoomed in on the tire size and the front tires on 99% of the 1715's for sale were 7-14" or 25x8.50-14 ( same thing) and yes the Manual is mostly 1720 so I too figure they are similar almost to a T! They call for 12.4 X 24 on the rear and the same 5.50X16 for the front but I did searches for the size tire and they are nowhere to be found except the 3 rib type Carlise tire. I think you're on the money and I will do that test once I put a clutch in the bugger! So I guess that's where I'm at? Test time! Thanks for all the input,And if anybody has one of these birds please give a holler! Thanks Again.


I have a 1994 1715 according to the Operators Manual (pg. 52) Front with optional (AG) Four Wheel Drive 7.14 & Rear Optional (AG) Four Wheel Drive 11.2 x 24.


----------

